# ***OFFICIAL*** Nate Marquardt vs. Chael Sonnen Pre/Post Fight



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Nate "The Great" Marquardt facing Chael Sonnen in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

I think Nate will have too much power for Sonnen and he'll finish the fight with a TKO.

I'm looking for Nate to really stand up and show that he should fight the winner of Silva - Belfort. 

A Gray Maynard style win will just not do.


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Sonnen surprised me a lot against Yushin Okami. Having said that I always though Yushin was overrated anyway.

I really think Chael is in over his head here. Nate should have no problem ending this early in the second at the latest.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm going with Sonnen since I don't want to see Silva beat Nate up again. Anderson's last fights in MMA shouldn't be rematches, I wanna see some new competition. I'm pretty sure Marquart will knock Sonnen out though.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I think that Marquardt definitely takes this fight. His standup is way better than Sonnen's and his wrestling is good enough to keep the fight standing in my opinion.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah, it's all pretty much been said already. 

Marquardt is too big and strong for Sonnen to be tossing him around and although he showed some pretty decent standup against Okami, Nates is still much more versatile and much more dangerous. 

Nate by TKO rd1.


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

T.Bone said:


> Yeah, it's all pretty much been said already.
> 
> Marquardt is too big and strong for Sonnen to be tossing him around and although he showed some pretty decent standup against Okami, Nates is still much more versatile and much more dangerous.
> 
> Nate by TKO rd1.


i agree with it ending in the first i just think nates to hungry and i see him goin threw sonnen to get his re match with anderson


----------



## fightpragmatist (Dec 3, 2009)

I think Nate is just too powerful for Sonnen to take down, Nate will keep it on the feet and overwhelm Chael with some vicious knees and end the fight by TKO in the second round.


----------



## IndependentMOFO (Feb 23, 2009)

I honestly belive Sonnen is in way too deep here. Nate takes this 9 times out of 10.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I want to see Nate kick Sonnen's head off.
I believe he is the better fighter and he should take this one.
Although Sonnen surpised me a bit in his fight with Okami, i would have to put a big minus on that fight. Okami looked just awfull. He didn't have any pace in that fight, his performance was horrible.
Nate though, comes in highly motivated at every fight and i hope that he takes this one, hopefully by stoppage and then he will finally get that shot at Silva.


----------



## The Legacy (Aug 14, 2008)

I was thinking, if somehow Nate loses this fight, then Anderson Silva is basically done in the middleweight division after Belfort. 

Henderson is gone, Maia needs to show improvement on the feet. I wouldn't want to see Sonnen get a shot, or the winner of Wanderlei vs. Bisping. 

Unless GSP steps up then Silva could be done at 185 pounds should Marquardt lose.


----------



## MahnaMahna (Jan 26, 2010)

Nate via TKO 2nd round


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Nate says he does everything better than Sonnen:



> It's been almost two years since Nate Marquardt lost his first title shot to Anderson Silva at UFC 73: Stacked. Silva ended Marquardt's night by TKO at 4:50 in the first round, and has kept the middleweight belt for over two years.
> 
> Since losing to Silva, Marquardt has gone 4-1 dropping his only contest over that span to Thales Leites via close split-decision at UFC 85. The Colorado native has completely changed his game over the past two years and has focused on making himself more of a complete fighter.
> 
> ...


http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-new...nen-Everything-that-he-does,-I-do-better.html


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

The Legacy said:


> I was thinking, if somehow Nate loses this fight, then Anderson Silva is basically done in the middleweight division after Belfort.
> 
> Henderson is gone, Maia needs to show improvement on the feet. I wouldn't want to see Sonnen get a shot, or the winner of Wanderlei vs. Bisping.
> 
> Unless GSP steps up then Silva could be done at 185 pounds should Marquardt lose.


I guess if GSP doesn't get a shot right away, then Silva might go up to LHW again for 1 maybe 2 fights. There is only Nate left if he wins.. but I am really not interested into a rematch, not yet. Nate should fight Cote if he puts on a great performance.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Nate wins 10/10 easy Victory, he will be out classed in EVERY aspect. 

Even if he gets lucky and lands a Huge shot, it wouldn't stop hard headed Nate, and i still see him recovering and ripping his head off, if some how he is able to land some super hit that isn't going to happen...

Nate is faster stronger and better ground game, and Always brings it all! Easy call, I bet on him online but only 3$ prize for risking 20$

I guess the world agrees.....


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Easy call, I bet on him online but only 3$ prize for risking 20$
> 
> I guess the world agrees.....


Dude, your book is thrifting you! That's Marquardt at -650 odds... He's -370 at 5dimes and -525 at bodog. 

ps. Parlay him with Cyborg this Saturday


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

This is Nate's fight - better striking and better submissions, and he's been working on his wrestling, training with GSP, so yeah - I say wherever the fight goes, Marquardt will control it and finish Sonnen via TKO in round 2.


----------



## nathan.keith (Feb 2, 2010)

I think Nate has this one in the books. The one thing that worries me is Nate coming into this one over confident. If he lets his hands drop Sonnen can hurt him. I'm keeping my faith though all in for Nate.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I'm going with Sonnen since I don't want to see Silva beat Nate up again. Anderson's last fights in MMA shouldn't be rematches, I wanna see some new competition. I'm pretty sure Marquart will knock Sonnen out though.


Whats the point of "New Competition" if the competitors cant compete? There is no need to see Anderson destroy guys who we know arent going to have a chance against him like Chael. Rematches happen when a guy proves he deserves it and is a threat to the other person. And since Nate is probably the single biggest threat to Anderson this fight makes the most sense.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Sonnen has nothing on Nate, there's no way I can see Marquadt losing this fight. Easy win imo.

For the 3 who voted Sonnen, it would be good to see your reasoning on that. It's always good to have different opinions.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm fairly neutral about this fight, I just hope to see a good fight and congrats to the winner because I dont care who wins, its not a fight that I really interested in result.

Ether way I would like to see the winner of this fight take on the winner Bisping assuming he beats Wandy fight for a title shot, then I would start gaining a little interest in the MW division which right now lacks much interest at present.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I'm fairly neutral about this fight, I just hope to see a good fight and congrats to the winner because I dont care who wins, its not a fight that I really interested in result.
> 
> Ether way I would like to see the winner of this fight take on the winner Bisping assuming he beats Wandy fight for a title shot, then I would start gaining a little interest in the MW division which right now lacks much interest at present.


I think that if Marquardt wins, he will get the winner of Silva/Vitor. That seems to be the way it is heading.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I think that if Marquardt wins, he will get the winner of Silva/Vitor. That seems to be the way it is heading.


I can agree that will more than likely happen, as it does seem a bit like Sonnen is been fed to Marquardt to set up his title shot.

Just have to wonder sometimes tho what Bisping has to do at this division to get the same opportunity since it does seem like the MW division is moving around in circles which is kind of why it lacks interest,


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Just have to wonder sometimes tho what Bisping has to do at this division to get the same opportunity since it does seem like the MW division is moving around in circles which is kind of why it lacks interest,


He'll have to beat a tested MW contender, as he lost to the only one he faced in Hendo. His wins are over McCarthy, Day, Leben and Kang. Although with a win over Wandy, I could see him being close to a title shot, if anything due to the lack of contenders available as you've pointed out.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I can agree that will more than likely happen, as it does seem a bit like Sonnen is been fed to Marquardt to set up his title shot.
> 
> Just have to wonder sometimes tho what Bisping has to do at this division to get the same opportunity since it does seem like the MW division is moving around in circles which is kind of why it lacks interest,


Bisping got a big shot with Hendo. Hendo was one of the top contenders and Bisping would have been in title contention but he lost.

And I think that Marquardt is getting Sonnen only because Vitor is fighting. If Vitor was not in the UFC, Marquardt would be fighting Silva again in my opinion.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Bisping got a big shot with Hendo. Hendo was one of the top contenders and Bisping would have been in title contention but he lost.
> 
> And I think that Marquardt is getting Sonnen only because Vitor is fighting. If Vitor was not in the UFC, Marquardt would be fighting Silva again in my opinion.


I think if Vitor would not be fighting Silva now for the belt, then Anderson would probably still fight in the LHW devision then dropping weight again so quickly. I doupt that Nate would have got a shot at Vitors place now.

And I still would prefer a fight from Nate against another top contender before he gets Silva again. He just looked to bad in there fight to get a shot after Sonnen. How about a top contender match between Wandy (if he wins) or Cote (if he wins) :confused02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I think if Vitor would not be fighting Silva now for the belt, then Anderson would probably still fight in the LHW devision then dropping weight again so quickly. I doupt that Nate would have got a shot at Vitors place now.
> 
> And I still would prefer a fight from Nate against another top contender before he gets Silva again. He just looked to bad in there fight to get a shot after Sonnen. How about a top contender match between Wandy (if he wins) or Cote (if he wins) :confused02:


I am just saying that it looks like Nate would be the number 1 contender without Vitor. Nate was supposed to fight Hendo for the next shot after Vitor, and since Hendo is in Strikeforce now, I have to think that Nate is behind Vitor.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I really hope that Cote can put on a great performance against Belcher so that the UFC can't just let Nate fight Silva again before he didn't fought Patrick.

For me actually I think that was a sign already from the UFC, to let Cote fight such an upcoming guy like Belcher after such a big layoff. The UFC wants him right back into the mix for the number one spot!


----------



## CaseyBeast (Dec 3, 2009)

Heres a little story i gots to tell about three bad brothers u know so well it started way back in history with adrock mca and me MIKE D,had little horsey named paul revere jus me and my horsey and a quart of beer,run cross the land kickin up sand sherriff's posse on my tail cuzz im in demand.One lonely beastie i be, all by myself without no body, the sun is beatin down on my baseball hat the air is getin hot the beer is gettin flat,lookin for a girl , i ran into a guy, his name was mca i said howdy he said HI. i think that sums this fight up.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I really hope that Cote can put on a great performance against Belcher so that the UFC can't just let Nate fight Silva again before he didn't fought Patrick.
> 
> For me actually I think that was a sign already from the UFC, to let Cote fight such an upcoming guy like Belcher after such a big layoff. The UFC wants him right back into the mix for the number one spot!


If Cote beats Belcher, and Marquardt beats Sonnen, I doubt they would make Marquardt fight Cote before giving him the title shot. Marquardt has been pushed around thayt division to make room for Vitor so I have to think that he will get the next shot.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Yea I guess thats how it will happen! Just listened to an Interview with Dana where he mentions that the winner between Nate and Sonnen will definitely get the shot.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Yea I guess thats how it will happen! Just listened to an Interview with Dana where he mentions that the winner between Nate and Sonnen will definitely get the shot.


Well he was supposed to fight Hendo for the #1 contender spot. Then Vitor came and took that #1 spot so Marquardt/Hendo was pretty much a fight for the #2 spot. Hendo left so now Marquardt/Sonnen is a fight for the #2 spot as Vitor is still the #1 contender. So after the Vitor/Silva fight, the winner of Marquardt/Sonnen will be the new #1 contender.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

It seems like the current list of hopefuls, after the marquardt v sonnen fight, is Bisping, Belcher, Akiyama and Cote. Am I missing anyone? Does any of these guys have a chance against Silva? I say no way.

oh and Marquardt takes this. I can't wait for his rematch against Silva because I think it's going to be one heck of a fight.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

That promo before the fight just made me 10x times more hyped for this fight. And if we know anything about Dana, he barely ever tells the truth and always changes his mind. As of NOW, this match is for the #1 contendership to fight winner of Silva/Belfort but doesn't exactly mean it's going to happen. The same problem happened in the exact same weight division.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

AlphaDawg said:


> That promo before the fight just made me 10x times more hyped for this fight. And if we know anything about Dana, he barely ever tells the truth and always changes his mind. As of NOW, this match is for the #1 contendership to fight winner of Silva/Belfort but doesn't exactly mean it's going to happen. The same problem happened in the exact same weight division.


Isn't that what he said about Henderson v Bisping? Than Belfort killed Franklin at Franklinweight and now Vitor gets the shot. Dana needs to stop saying #1 contender, it means nothing to him.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Sonnen is destroying Nate...


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, Sonnen's got me kind of concerned about my Nate pick. Hopefully the whole fight doesn't turn out like this.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

uh oh...


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

whew

im glad ironman didn't accept my sig bet on this fight xD

i'd be nervous right about now


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Nate is getting pummelled into the dirt. Looks like a lot of you might be losing your bets tonight.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Considering how many top wrestlers Nate trains with you'd think his TDD would be better. He is getting his ass handed to him and Sonnen is taking him down easily.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Eh...starting to think Toxic might have been right all along.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Bloody fight man , damn....


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Where the hell is the takedown defense??? Marquardt is fighting like an idiot...


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

I feel so justified in being nervous about this fight. 

I'm never going along with the crowd without having the same opinion myself again. !


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

I guess Chael was a sleeper pick :/


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

can't believe this domination by Chael


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Makes me think I should have watched the Okami fight. Sonnen looks crazy strong here.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

holy shit Chael almost blew it, that would been like coming back from 4tds in the 4 qrt


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Whoot, I knew it. Sonnen has tremendous wrestling, second only to GSP.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Marquardt blew this fight. Kicks, flying knees, no sprawl like wtf. What a stupid gameplan.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

I picked Marquardt for the win here to be "safe" but I was definitely pulling for Sonnen. If he can pull it off it'll be 100% worth losing a CPL!


WAR SONNEN!!!


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Whoot, I knew it. Sonnen has tremendous wrestling, second only to GSP.


I chalked it up to a bad matchup for Okami but I really have no choice but to take notice now. Nate just got put in his place, hard.


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

interesting if those were all 10-9 rds for Chael


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I just realize Sonnen has dominated two consecutive top 10 if not top 5 MW's, Chael is probably the number two MW in the world right now.


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Whoot, I knew it. Sonnen has tremendous wrestling, second only to GSP.


I'm the one that said Sonnen has better wrestling than Gsp, and i think this proves it.....everyone else said gsp had better wrestling than sonnen when asked about best wrestlers in mma.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

In a way, it's a downer, as I hate seeing Nate the Great dismantled like this. On the flip side, it's very much exciting, as we may well have a new and legitimate contender in Sonnen. Thoroughly impressed with his performances as of late.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

"Executed my gameplan wrong". No shit sherlock.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

one of the worst gameplans I have ever seen.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Honestly blown away right now- fantastic win for Chael and really can't believe he dominated Nate so easily. Huge win and Chael has earned my respect- great performance. :thumbsup:


----------



## deanmzi (Oct 15, 2006)

rabakill said:


> one of the worst gameplans I have ever seen.


He zigged when he should have zagged


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Ugh, it sucks watching one of your favorite fighters get dominated for three rounds... I'm just sitting here stunned....


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Nate is tough to survive all he did, but Sonnen's escapes and wrestling were way too much... this time.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I just realize Sonnen has dominated two consecutive top 10 if not top 5 MW's, Chael is probably the number two MW in the world right now.


Honestly I would say you'd have to be correct in that statement. In a way this kind of sucks because I'm a Nate fan, but on the other hand I feel Sonnen offers a much more interesting matchup for Silva.


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

It's easy enough ya know to come up with a great gameplan but when you get in there and it doesn't go as planned early, it can really dictate the fight.

I think Nate really lost his mind set after that first round and let it slip away.

Chael deserves a lot of respect for this win, he really showed his heart and drive to win.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

I knew there was a reason I had a bad feeling when Nate didn't come out to his usual music.

Kinda bummed that Nate lost, but if this is all he has then there's no way he's ready for a rematch with Anderson Silva. Looks like Silva will have a new victim if he gets through Belfort.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

How do people think Sonnen's wrestling matches up with Henderson's? Assuming he gets Silva I'd wager Sonnen could take Silva down fairly easily.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

It was nothing to do with Nate's gameplan, he couldn't out wrestle Sonnen and Chael was not gonna stand up with him. Sonnen knew where his advantage was and he ran with and avoided standing of taking chances on the ground.



Iuanes said:


> How do people think Sonnen's wrestling matches up with Henderson's? Assuming he gets Silva I'd wager Sonnen could take Silva down fairly easily.


Dan Henderson and Matt Lindland have both said that Sonnen is the best wrestler at team quest and they were Olympians. (Lindland a silver medalist but Sonnen was an Olympic alternate)


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

Props to Sonnen.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

glad i bet credits and $ on Chael just due to the stupid odds... ppl always underestimate a guy with elite wrestling and a tank, never easy to beat. Obv needs to work on his striking a bit but i think he could TD Anderson.

Cain up next to outwrestle a more "well rounded" fighter and dominate.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

JoshKnows46 said:


> I'm the one that said Sonnen has better wrestling than Gsp, and i think this proves it.....everyone else said gsp had better wrestling than sonnen when asked about best wrestlers in mma.


I argued against you heavily but you may actually have a point, while I still feel GSP is a better freestyle wrestler, Sonnen showed tremendous ability to shoot in and get the takedown so he is right up there with GSP but the difference is Sonnen was a Greco Roman olympic alternate so he would have a tremendous advantage there. I hate admitting I am wrong but I tip my hat to you good sir.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

rabakill said:


> one of the worst gameplans I have ever seen.


you dont think the failed guillotine just zapped his strength


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

how you gonna gameplan around not being able to stop the TD and not being good enough off your back to stop an elite wrestler from GnP and controling you?? Its just a really bad matchup for Nate, he isnt near the calibre off his back to deal with Chael. It would be evident if they fought again. Outside of a flash KO Nates chances just decrease as the fight goes along.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am quite sure Nate's game plan revolved around defending the TD and keeping it standing he was just unable to implement it.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> I am quite sure Nate's game plan revolved around defending the TD and keeping it standing he was just unable to implement it.


I agree. I am pretty sure he wanted to box as that is the one thing he was pretty confident in going into this fight. Sonnen knew it, and came with a better gameplan.


----------



## dtreidjr (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah, Nate was one of my 3 favorite guys. But Sonnen wouldn't have the same success with Silva. Silva does a MUCH better job of keeping separation between him and his opponent. His strikes are longer and more accurate than Nate's and I think there is no way that his TDD could be worse than Nate's was. Anderson is definately better off his back.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

...sigh...


----------



## Wombatsu (Jul 10, 2006)

i really like both guys, but man after that okami fight i was so impressed with Sonnen's tank and wrestling, this has just put this guy right at the top of the 185er's. So so impressive to fight to your strengths, so many guys over complicate it - he doesnt. I tip my hat off to Chael - and i like his character he is a bit different and thats good to see.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

definitely sonnen just put himself up in the top tier of the 185 division with some impresses victories...

maybe one/two more impressive victories and he might get that title shot


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

chosenFEW said:


> definitely sonnen just put himself up in the top tier of the 185 division with some impresses victories...
> 
> maybe one/two more impressive victories and he might get that title shot


whos left for him to fight at mw after beating Okami and Marquardt who were pretty much at the top of the mw division?

maybe the winner of bisping vs wanderlai?


I'd also like to add that this fight is proof that Henderson definitely would have beat Nate Marquardt.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

chosenFEW said:


> definitely sonnen just put himself up in the top tier of the 185 division with some impresses victories...
> 
> maybe one/two more impressive victories and he might get that title shot


You think he needs another win? I mean serisouly who is left that is at his level in the swing of things? There is nobody in the division outside of Anderson who makes any sense for Sonnen to fight.



TheGreg said:


> whos left for him to fight at mw after beating Okami and Marquardt who were pretty much at the top of the mw division?
> 
> maybe the winner of bisping vs wanderlai?
> 
> ...


How is it proof Hendo would have beaten Nate? Sonnen has better takedowns (Hendo has said Sonnnen is a better wrestler) and Hendo is to stubborn for his own good and likes to throw leather which completely changes the game. 

Bisping is 1-1 in his last 2, Wandy lost his last fight, neither guy does anything to help Sonnen's position in the title picture and neither guy is anywhere near a title shot.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Wombatsu said:


> i really like both guys, but man after that okami fight i was so impressed with Sonnen's tank and wrestling, this has just put this guy right at the top of the 185er's. So so impressive to fight to your strengths, so many guys over complicate it - he doesnt. I tip my hat off to Chael - *and i like his character* he is a bit different and thats good to see.


what saying anderson silva is overated and that couture is the best ever? sayin that if a (black) man with earrings and a tilted hat stepped into his suburb they be dismembered..Insulting coleman on radio then retracting those very words when beside him, yeah hes got character all right, a real stand up guy :confused05:


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

That sucked, I'm not a big fan of wrestling, or Sonnen for that matter. I thought Marquardt was too wreckless and uncalculated in his stand-up. He came in there swinging like he would just connect and dismantle Sonnen, but he forgot to defend the takedowns.

My only Solice is the fact that Nate knew where he went wrong. I'm not a Marquardt mark or anything, I just really wanted to see Sonnen get his head knocked off.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

toxic said:


> You think he needs another win? I mean serisouly who is left that is at his level in the swing of things? There is nobody in the division outside of Anderson who makes any sense for Sonnen to fight.





TheGreg said:


> whos left for him to fight at mw after beating Okami and Marquardt who were pretty much at the top of the mw division?
> 
> maybe the winner of bisping vs wanderlai?
> 
> ...



I'd like to see him fight A. silva ASAP as much as the next guy.... I say maybe one or two more because I dont think dana would want to give him a title shot just yet. For starters he isn't a big draw at the moment. he still needs to add another big name opponent to his win column before i see dana giving him a shot. Big name as in someone who has a fairly large following of fans.

And yes I was mostly alluding to the bisping vs. wandy winner. bisping has his countrymen behind him and wandy is a legend.

this doesn't mean I am saying bisping or wandy are next in line just that they are bigger draws hence more money for the UFC sales wise.

its only going to make the build up for a title shot against silva even bigger... if silva gets through vitor first which is another thing enitrely. between waiting for the silva fight and potential suspensions from injury, sonnen will most liklely have to fight another guy before he gets to the silva-vitor winner....


hope that clears it up


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Will A.Silva vs Chael ever happen though ? 

I'm sure Silva doesn't see it as a big fight and he only has 2 fights left after Vitor.


----------



## Roybum (Oct 25, 2009)

wow. Excellent performance by Nate. Me and my friend were betting against him. I would've picked him I just had no idea how good Sonnen's wrestling skill are. Should've researched him but was kinda upset that he beat that brazilian guy who was tripping out.

I really wanna see a rematch with Demian Maia.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Yah I don't like Sonnen especially after his comments. He should get someone else before fighting the champ. He already lost to Demian Maia even though he put together two scrappy wins against Yushin and Nate. 

Too bad it wasn't five rounds. Nate started to gain the momentum late in the third. I think he could have even finished it.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Sonnen has the perfect style to grind out a decision over Anderson.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hellboy said:


> Will A.Silva vs Chael ever happen though ?
> 
> I'm sure Silva doesn't see it as a big fight and he only has 2 fights left after Vitor.


No he doesn't. Pretty sure Ed Soares came out recently and said that Anderson has no plans to retire yet, and will sign an extension once his 3 fights are done.

Chael looked mega impressive against Nate. He's started to string together some solid wins now, and 3 straight wins against Miller, Okami and Marquardt really should set him up for a title fight. Sure he didn't finish them, but he was so dominant, especially against Okami and Marquardt. Has a good style to beat Anderson Silva too. Anderson's lost rounds to wrestlers in the past, and Chael looks to be a more impressive wrestler than both Henderson and Lutter. Chael's helped himself with the trash talk too, as he's sewn the seeds for a rivalry with his comments about Anderson being over-rated and not wanting to talk to the press. 2 seriously competitive fights for Anderson in Belfort and Sonnen at MW, hopefully we'll get to see Silva vs Sonnen, should Silva get past Vitor.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> That sucked, *I'm not a big fan of wrestling*, or Sonnen for that matter. I thought Marquardt was too wreckless and uncalculated in his stand-up. He came in there swinging like he would just connect and dismantle Sonnen, but he forgot to defend the takedowns.
> 
> My only Solice is the fact that Nate knew where he went wrong. I'm not a Marquardt mark or anything, I just really wanted to see Sonnen get his head knocked off.


Out.



Vale_Tudo said:


> Sonnen has the perfect style to grind out a decision over Anderson.


This ^^^


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Well that fight completely shocked me. If he just layed and prayed I'd be able to bitch and moan, but he was damn damn active for the full 3 rounds. I just wish Nate has exploded a little bit earlier than 30 seconds remaining :/


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

JoshKnows46 said:


> I'm the one that said Sonnen has better wrestling than Gsp, and i think this proves it.....everyone else said gsp had better wrestling than sonnen when asked about best wrestlers in mma.


You are the man all hail Chael!!!!!!!!!!!!Nate got beaaacchhh slapped...goodbye Nate ur the weaker link


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

TheGreg said:


> whos left for him to fight at mw after beating Okami and Marquardt who were pretty much at the top of the mw division?
> 
> maybe the winner of bisping vs wanderlai?
> 
> ...


Henderson??? get his balls out of your mouth before mumbling crap like that again Chael is the real deal, he would destroy Henderson.


----------



## machidaisgod (Aug 14, 2009)

Nate got owned tonight..he is finished as a top contender...all the Nate ballhuggers can kiss my @ss...lmaO....91% picked Nate, thx everyone I'll be in Cancun for the next month, thx again, PT Barnum was a genius, never go wrong underestimating the intelligence of the public.....


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

1 Thing for sure , no matter who Cheal Sonnen (R) fights i'm not counting him out anymore . Dude got heart and he always bring it come fight night . also he keep improving is game every time i see him . What a great fight saved the night for me and alone was worth the stay up till 5 am . :thumbsup:


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I was going to post in this thread,but saw how stupid machidaisgod is and decided I would rather not post anything regarding to this thread, because he would probably just make some stupid counter argument.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Wow guys I really don't know what to say.. I am shocked how he performed against Nate. Sonnen earned all my Respect (Chael "The Great" Sonnen) in this fight. He is so strong menatally and really never gives up, just wow. From now he can talk as much trash as he wants, I will support him when he steps into that Octagon. 

He defintely deserves himself a titel shot! He has all the tools to beat Silva with his Wrestling skills. Thats was one more reason tonight, why I always give the Wrestler a bigger advantage then the BJJ guy. But of course only than when the Wrestler has a decent BJJ defense.

Listen I go that far, that he will beat Anderson Silva! The only way I can see Silva beating him, is with a sub from his guard or a knee bzw. Punch when Chael shoots for the TD. Anderson will descover the same amount of GnP than Nate tonight. I really going to bet on Chael! 

I really hope that Dana keeps his word and gives the man a shot.


----------



## NoSlickRemarks (Feb 6, 2010)

machidaisgod said:


> You are the man all hail Chael!!!!!!!!!!!!Nate got beaaacchhh slapped...goodbye Nate ur the weaker link


Get off his dick. Nate did not prepare to fight off his back. If so, he wouldve submitted Chael. Vitor or A Silva would destroy him.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Nate to fight the winner of Bisping Silva anyone?


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Nate to fight the winner of Bisping Silva anyone?


No! He deserves a shot after this performance.


----------



## Jänis (Feb 3, 2008)

Woah! How impressive was that? Never in a million years did I see that coming. I was really sure this was the match where Nate was just going to solidify his spot as the #1 contender with a good performance but obviously that didn't happen. And I don't think the fact that Nate lost had nothing to do with his gameplan, Chael was just too much for him this time. 

And this all is coming from a guy who can't stand Sonnen. I really respect the fact how mentally strong and tough the guy is but he just comes off really cocky in all of his interviews.

Still, I think Silva is too much for anyone in the middleweight division right now. And after he gets past Belfort, which I think he will, I don't see Chael beating him. It will definitely be a competitive match, no doubt about it but I don't see Sonnen being able to control Silva for 5 rounds without getting caught at some point.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

machidaisgod said:


> You are the man all hail Chael!!!!!!!!!!!!Nate got beaaacchhh slapped...goodbye Nate ur the weaker link





machidaisgod said:


> Henderson??? get his balls out of your mouth before mumbling crap like that again Chael is the real deal, he would destroy Henderson.





machidaisgod said:


> Nate got owned tonight..he is finished as a top contender...all the Nate ballhuggers can kiss my @ss...lmaO....91% picked Nate, thx everyone I'll be in Cancun for the next month, thx again, PT Barnum was a genius, never go wrong underestimating the intelligence of the public.....


A triple freaking post? Come on.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

Chael Sonnen has a good fight, and looked good in the Okami fight....but I think he is getting too confident in his wrestling.

I dont think his wrestling will be that effective against Anderson Silva


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> A triple freaking post? Come on.


I noticed that as well! 



Sekou said:


> Chael Sonnen has a good fight, and looked good in the Okami fight....but I think he is getting too confident in his wrestling.
> 
> I dont think his wrestling will be that effective against Anderson Silva


I think that any wrestler's best shot against Silva is to use their wrestling. That is what win Hendo the 1st round against Silva. Sonnen would not win standing. He would have to utilize his wrestling. I don't think Sonnen will beat Anderson or Vitor standing.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thing is Sonnnen has the advantage over Hendo that he doesn`t think he can stand with them, he will just shoot and shoot all night long.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Thing is Sonnnen has the advantage over Hendo that he doesn`t think he can stand with them, he will just shoot and shoot all night long.


In agree, wretsling is Anderson's weak point so Sonnen would be crazy not to try and wrestle with him.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Sonnen can beat Anderson! The only way I see him losing, is by a knee or a punch when Chael shoots for the TD. Or a sub from his back! 

I think Cheal's cardio is great to go 25 min with the same amount of effort like last night.

I bet on him!

Thats the exact reason why I think a fight between GSP and Silva needs to happen.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

That honestly reminded me of a GSP type beat down Sonnen just dished out.


----------



## TheGreg (Apr 29, 2007)

machidaisgod said:


> Henderson??? get his balls out of your mouth before mumbling crap like that again Chael is the real deal, he would destroy Henderson.



I didnt say chael would beat hendo, i said hendo would be nate. I have no doubt Hendo would take nate down with ease


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Thing is Sonnnen has the advantage over Hendo that he doesn`t think he can stand with them, he will just shoot and shoot all night long.


Hendo has showed in the past that he CAN stand against guys who are more technical than him. Basically Hendo has 2 things most elite wrestlers lack; Great chin and KO power. The fact that Chael has next to no stand up makes him very predictable, unlike guys like Hendo and GSP.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dan`s stand up is his curse its why he lost to Anderson Silva and why he should have lost to Franklin. Fact is Dan doesn`t try to use striking to set up TD`s and my grandma can see his sloppy ass striking coming so its not like he is throwing anybody off they know what is coming. Please don`t compare GSP and Hendo, GSP is an incredibly accurate, technical striker. Dan Henderson puts his head down and just throws straight up bombs, effective sometimes but if he can`t land that one heavy shot its not doing him any favors.


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

..........nate lost?:sad02:

i will never go against a gut feeling again:confused02:


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Everyone stop the "Chael can beat Silva" BS right now. It always happens after a MW gets an impressive win in the UFC, the next guy who can "supposedly" beat Anderson Silva is "so and so" and it's annoying. 

Vitor Belfort is next in line for Silva, and out of everyone in the MW division he has the best chance, by far. 

Now I will be the first to tell you that I think Anderson Silva is slightly overrated, but that's not necessarily a dig at him as much as it is the UFC. 

KnowWhatImean?


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

Stokes said:


> Everyone stop the "Chael can beat Silva" BS right now. It always happens after a MW gets an impressive win in the UFC, the next guy who can "supposedly" beat Anderson Silva is "so and so" and it's annoying.
> 
> Vitor Belfort is next in line for Silva, and out of everyone in the MW division he has the best chance, by far.
> 
> ...


no, no i do not know what you mean:confused02:

-silva is just a tough guy to match up with but if you have the tools that counter his own strength's he dan be beaten.......


(see what i did thar?):thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Stokes said:


> Everyone stop the "Chael can beat Silva" BS right now. It always happens after a MW gets an impressive win in the UFC, the next guy who can "supposedly" beat Anderson Silva is "so and so" and it's annoying.
> 
> Vitor Belfort is next in line for Silva, and out of everyone in the MW division he has the best chance, by far.
> 
> ...


No I don't think thats true Stokes. 

Vitor does not have the best chance of beating Anderson, because he is a Striker. For me the guys who can beat Anderson are world class Wrestlers like Hendo like Chael like GSP.

Hendo did the mistake to strike with him. Chael won't do this, because he knows he won't stand a chance. Hendo thought he can prove something..

You need a Wrestler not a Striker!


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

Thelegend said:


> no, no i do not know what you mean:confused02:
> 
> -silva is just a tough guy to match up with but if you have the tools that counter his own strength's he dan be beaten.......
> 
> ...


LMAO yeah..haha. 

I don't know, it's just like, whenever I see him fight it disgusts me. Not because he looks bad, but the people that he fights are scared of him. I think there are a few people who can stop him, not all of which are in the UFC. Vitor Belfort stands a much better chance at beating Silva than Sonnen does though. That's just my opinion.

You need a wrestler to beat Silva? He has already beaten great wrestlers in Hendo and Marquardt. I'm not too sure Sonnen would be any different than those fights? He might last longer, that's all I'll give him right now. I want to see more.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I never saw the Okami fight, but Sonnens performance against Marquart compelled me to track it down.

I found it here for whoever is interested:-
http://www.mma-core.com/videos/_Yushin_Okami_vs_Chael_Sonnen_UFC_104?vid=10007424

I am deeply impressed. I realize now my complete inexperience in the sport. What I considered good wrestling was wrong. I think Nate feels the same right now. The dude trains with GSP but got dominated. I think Sonnens wrestling is super special. I feel this way about Cain also.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Stokes said:


> You need a wrestler to beat Silva? He has already beaten great wrestlers in Hendo and Marquardt. I'm not too sure Sonnen would be any different than those fights? He might last longer, that's all I'll give him right now. I want to see more.


You see how good of a Wrestler Nate is? Hendo and Lindland both said that Sonnen is by far the best Wrestler in Team Quest. Hendo did a big mistake i mentioned upon.

I agree Soojo


----------



## Thelegend (Nov 2, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> No I don't think thats true Stokes.
> 
> Vitor does not have the best chance of beating Anderson, because he is a Striker. For me the guys who can beat Anderson are world class Wrestlers like Hendo like Chael like GSP.
> *
> ...


agreed- i think that it will always be the wrestler that can stop a striker like silva. Some thing people forget is that silva is a skinny (albiet dangerous) middlewieght-he beats you with superior head movement, pinpoint accuracy with great hand speed, and dangerous tai clinch when you try to close the distance and negate his reach and length.

-only thing i have to disagree with when it comes with hendo is he is too comfortable not passing when he gets the takedown. Hendo would be more dangerous if he looked to finish...


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> No I don't think thats true Stokes.
> 
> Vitor does not have the best chance of beating Anderson, because he is a Striker. For me the guys who can beat Anderson are world class Wrestlers like Hendo like Chael like GSP.
> 
> ...


What top strikers have Silva EVER faced?

Vitor has way better hands than Silva and he walked through Franklin way more impressively than Silva did. I think Silva will want to expose Vitor's rusty BJJ in this fight if he hopes to win.



Stokes said:


> LMAO yeah..haha.
> 
> I don't know, it's just like, whenever I see him fight it disgusts me. Not because he looks bad, but the people that he fights are scared of him. I think there are a few people who can stop him, not all of which are in the UFC. Vitor Belfort stands a much better chance at beating Silva than Sonnen does though. That's just my opinion.
> 
> You need a wrestler to beat Silva? He has already beaten great wrestlers in Hendo and Marquardt. I'm not too sure Sonnen would be any different than those fights? He might last longer, that's all I'll give him right now. I want to see more.


Sonnen is a much, MUCH better wrestler than Marquardt. Plus he's not at all afraid of Silva.

If he can avoid the sub I can definitely see him grinding Silva down and making him plenty desperate.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Thelegend said:


> agreed- i think that it will always be the wrestler that can stop a striker like silva. Some thing people forget is that silva is a skinny (albiet dangerous) middlewieght-he beats you with superior head movement, pinpoint accuracy with great hand speed, and dangerous tai clinch when you try to close the distance and negate his reach and length.
> 
> -only thing i have to disagree with when it comes with hendo is he is too comfortable not passing when he gets the takedown. Hendo would be more dangerous if he looked to finish...


couldn't agree more here :thumbsup:



khoveraki said:


> What top strikers have Silva EVER faced?
> 
> Vitor has way better hands than Silva and he walked through Franklin way more impressively than Silva did. I think Silva will want to expose Vitor's rusty BJJ in this fight if he hopes to win.


Vitor is by far the best striker Silva will face so far! But I am still very confident that he outstrikes him on the feet. 

Silva played with Franklin! He had fun out there, he could have finished him earlier in my eyes.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Stokes said:


> Everyone stop the "Chael can beat Silva" BS right now. It always happens after a MW gets an impressive win in the UFC, the next guy who can "supposedly" beat Anderson Silva is "so and so" and it's annoying.
> 
> Vitor Belfort is next in line for Silva, and out of everyone in the MW division he has the best chance, by far.
> 
> ...


thank you.




I respect Sonnen, he's a great guy and a class act but to say "you cant see Sonnen losing", to the one of the greatest fighters of all time? cmon thats a stretch and a half. In a 5 round fight where every round starts on the feet I'll take the greatest MMA striker I've ever seen and not think twice about it. It would be a nice matchup tho, one i havent really thought about. Oh and Anderson also out-wrestled Nate


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> couldn't agree more here :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah right, that's what makes me dislike Silva. He showboats a little and people instantly think he's just toying with people. :sarcastic12:

I'd much rather see someone (like Vitor) go 100%, take the fight seriously and put their opponent to sleep in the first exchange.

I can see Silva putting his hands down, bouncing around like an idiot, and getting caught hard by Vitor.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Stokes said:


> LMAO yeah..haha.
> 
> I don't know, it's just like, whenever I see him fight it disgusts me. Not because he looks bad, but the people that he fights are scared of him. I think there are a few people who can stop him, not all of which are in the UFC. Vitor Belfort stands a much better chance at beating Silva than Sonnen does though. That's just my opinion.
> 
> *You need a wrestler to beat Silva? He has already beaten great wrestlers in Hendo and Marquardt.* I'm not too sure Sonnen would be any different than those fights? He might last longer, that's all I'll give him right now. I want to see more.


What? Why would you mention Nate when Sonnen just completely destroyed him via wrestling? Makes no sense. 

Sonnen isnt the man to beat Silva though. Silva has sick BJJ and i dont think he would have trouble subbing a guy like sonnen.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

khoveraki said:


> Yeah right, that's what makes me dislike Silva. He showboats a little and people instantly think he's just toying with people. :sarcastic12:
> 
> I'd much rather see someone (like Vitor) go 100%, take the fight seriously and put their opponent to sleep in the first exchange.
> 
> I can see Silva putting his hands down, bouncing around like an idiot, and getting caught hard by Vitor.


This is my point of view khov! He played with Franklin especially in the second meeting. He knew he can take the punches from Franklin, he was not worried at all in this fight.

A striker vs. Anderson has always worse chance, because Anderson is the best out there in my mind.

If Anderson feels comfortable aginst Vitor he will bounce and play with him as well.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

As incredible as Silvas striking is, im willing to bet he wont be stupid enough to drop his hands and show boat against an elite striker like Vitor.

This kind of stupid idea reminds me of how people call fighters like King Mo for droppings his hands and saying that he is going to get destroyed by Gegard because he drops his hands. Wake up, obviously he isnt going to be dropping his hands and show boating against an elite striker Like Mousassi. The same applies to Anderson silva.

Vitors striking is in another leagues compared to all of the strikers Silva has previously fought and he will certainly not be toying with him.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Silva doesnt bounce around and play he tries to bait his opponents into attacking wrecklessly, see the Griffen fight and you can see it work to perfection.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Yeah right, that's what makes me dislike Silva. He showboats a little and people instantly think he's just toying with people. :sarcastic12:
> 
> I'd much rather see someone (like Vitor) go 100%, take the fight seriously and put their opponent to sleep in the first exchange.
> 
> I can see Silva putting his hands down, bouncing around like an idiot, and getting caught hard by Vitor.


What Toxic said is very true but I hope Silva doesn't pull the same 'hands down bob-n-weaving' he used on Franklin in the fight with Vitor. Vitor's hands are so fast I think it might not be something Silva wants to mess with too much.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Silva doesnt bounce around and play he tries to bait his opponents into attacking wrecklessly, see the Griffen fight and you can see it work to perfection.


This is very true. I remember viewing the A. Silva fight vs Griffin about 20 times analyzing his footwork, combination, head movement, and angles he creates. "The Spider" is such an elite striker that once he feels his distance and timing then he starts to incorporate that *TACTIC. * 

Let me ask the general pubic or naysayers how many elite fighters can do that; RJJ and Muhammid Ali comes into mind.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> This is my point of view khov! He played with Franklin especially in the second meeting. He knew he can take the punches from Franklin, he was not worried at all in this fight.
> 
> A striker vs. Anderson has always worse chance, because Anderson is the best out there in my mind.
> 
> *If Anderson feels comfortable aginst Vitor he will bounce and play with him as well*.


LMAO, the second Anderson "bounces around" and "plays" with Vitor is the second he gets dropped. Vitor's hands are way too fast for Silva too mess around with. He won't be doing any of that, trust me.


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Damn, just saw the fight. Can't believe Marquardt got dominated like that? Chael seems to be on a mission because a dominant victory over a guy of Marquardt's calibre is pretty fuckin' scary imo. Still don't think he'll beat Silva though. Like others have said every fight starts on the feet and Silva's ground game is very very solid to say the least. 

Sonnen's done good, i'll give him that though. Didn't think he would amount to much but to beat Marquardt is an accomplishment on it's own because that kid was doing big tings, ya get me.


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

6toes said:


> What Toxic said is very true but I hope Silva doesn't pull the same 'hands down bob-n-weaving' he used on Franklin in the fight with Vitor. Vitor's hands are so fast I think it might not be something Silva wants to mess with too much.


Exactly. Vitor's boxing and hand speed is better than Silva's. I have a feeling we'll see very cautious and defensive Silva like we saw vs. Cote, with the exception that Silva wont win 90% of exchanges this time.

Don't get me wrong I enjoy Silva-fights just as much as everyone else, but when is the last time he actually fought another fast and technical striker? Franklin is the only guy who comes even close to that describtion, and we all saw how Vitor's speed wrecked Frankin in their fight. Trust me this'll easily be Silva's toughest challenge so far.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I'm fairly neutral about this fight, I just hope to see a good fight and congrats to the winner because I dont care who wins, its not a fight that I really interested in result.
> 
> Ether way I would like to see the winner of this fight take on the winner Bisping assuming he beats Wandy fight for a title shot, then I would start gaining a little interest in the MW division which right now lacks much interest at present.


Congrats to Sonnen, was the only result on the night that surprised me, I still don't see him tho as the No1 contender deserving a title shot, That place still belongs to Bisping by my way of thinking.

I just hope now that Sonnen has to face off against Bisping, or should I say the winner of the Wandy/Bisping fight, which I am very confident will be Bisping.


----------



## js1316 (Jun 17, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Congrats to Sonnen, was the only result on the night that surprised me, *I still don't see him tho as the No1 contender deserving a title shot, That place still belongs to Bisping by my way of thinking*.
> 
> I just hope now that Sonnen has to face off against Bisping, or should I say the winner of the Wandy/Bisping fight, which I am very confident will be Bisping.


Dude, really?


----------



## Diokhan (Jul 8, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Congrats to Sonnen, was the only result on the night that surprised me, I still don't see him tho as the No1 contender deserving a title shot, *That place still belongs to Bisping by my way of thinking*.
> 
> I just hope now that Sonnen has to face off against Bisping, or should I say the winner of the Wandy/Bisping fight, which I am very confident will be Bisping.


Well no offense, but your thinking fails pretty hard.

Sonnen has won 5 out of 6 of his last fights with 4 of those wins being against top level guys.

Bisping's record looks ok at first look too (4 out of 5 last fights won), but as I said on another topic Bisping's whole win record on UFC is made of fighters who have been fired or are about to be fired from UFC. Kang is his only big win since Hammill fight (a bs decision which either way wasn't even in this weight class). 

If Bisping actually beats Wandy I could understant him getting the shot, but personally I would toss him 1 more elite guy before that.

There is no-one in the division deserving the shot more than Sonnen now and I honestly can't understand how anyone could seriously think anything else. And this is coming from someone who dislikes Sonnen quite a bit.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah Bisping is not the #1 contender in my opinion. His only fight against a top contender was a loss to Dan Henderson. If he beats Wanderlei he still wouldn't be the next in line either in my opinion. He needs to beat some top of the line competition before he is in title contention.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Damn... I voted for Sonnen, but I really didn't think it would be such a decisive victory for him. Anderson or Belfort will have their hands full with Chael for sure. Belfort has never really done well against world class wrestlers and Anderson might at least have some problems staying on his feet.


----------



## AceofSpades187 (Apr 18, 2009)

cant belive nate lost


----------



## Drowning Donkey (Dec 11, 2009)

I was shocked that Nate lost. Well not only lost he got manhandled for 15 minutes, though I hate to admit it. This victory is huge for Sonnen and it be very bad for the UFC if they won´t give him the winner of Vitor/Silva fight.

Now I´ll be hoping that Silva KO´s Vitor so he can rip the head out of Sonnen...*crossing fingers*...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

No way in hell is Bisping near a title shot, even if he dominates Silva. He's 1-1 in his last two, he'll need to get the win in his next fight then another over a top 5 to be in the rankings for a title shot imo.

I still dislike Sonnen, and doubt I'll ever like him, but he is the number 1 contender after Silva and Belfort fight, easily.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Wow I just saw one thing about the Chael/Marquardt fight.


In the second round, without a 1:15 left in the round... Chael pushes his torso on Marquardt's back, locks Marquardt's arm up, leans on him, and delivers elbow after elbow to Marquardt's thigh.


That is a SICK crucifix. I'm surprised Nate could walk after that. I've never seen a lock like that, it was beautiful. It looked like he was about to scream out in pain, and it was clear he couldn't think of a single escape to it.



Just crazy.


----------

